# Topics > Robotics >  Map, landscape, classification of AI and robotic business

## Airicist

therobotreport.com/map

----------


## Airicist

Sector Scans by Venture Scanner, Inc.

"Artificial Intelligence Sector Analysis (Landscape Overview)"

by Dong Liu
January 12, 2015

"Number of Investments by Top Artificial Intelligence Investors"

November 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "The current state of machine intelligence 2.0"
Autonomous systems and focused startups among major changes seen in past year.

by Shivon Zilis 
December 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ROBO Global

ROBO Global Global Robotics & Automation Index

Website - roboglobal.com

youtube.com/@roboglobal1574

facebook.com/ROBOGlobalIndex

twitter.com/roboglobal

linkedin.com/company/roboglobal

CEO - Travis Briggs

CEO for EMEA and Asia - Richard Lightbound

Co-founder - Rob Wilson

Co-founder - Frank Tobe

----------


## Airicist

"The AI business landscape"
A data-driven analysis of companies that are adopting artificial intelligence.

by Aman Naimat
May 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Competitive Landscape for Machine Intelligence"

by Shivon Zilis, James Cham
November 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AUVSI robotics database

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> Access the most comprehensive and searchable robotics database in the industry! Gain unparalleled access to data spanning academic, civil, commercial, and military markets including all development statuses.
> 
> Air platforms: Search over 2,860 Platforms across 900 companies
> 
> Ground platforms: Search over 930 Platforms across 400 companies.
> 
> Maritime platforms: Search over 890 platforms across 380 companies


robotdirectory.auvsi.org

----------


## Airicist

Article "The essential landscape of enterprise A.I. companies"

by Marlene Jia
March 31, 2017

----------

